
The Big Short’s Michael Burry Explains Why Index Funds Are Like Subprime CDOs - anon104
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/big-short-michael-burry-explains-104146627.html
======
summm
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20877700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20877700)

